

Show HN: CourseRoad – A Four-Year Academic Planner for MIT Undergraduates - dannybd
https://github.com/dannybd/courseroad

======
akhilcacharya
Well that's a...niche market.

~~~
orange_sharpie
...how this made HN front page... ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
akhilcacharya
My guess is MIT is in the title, and a pretty large subset of the HN userbase
went to MIT or similar institutions.

